# Repainting white enamel S7's help / suggestions



## spleeft (Mar 8, 2021)

These are from a Black '63 Typhoon, are really nice and straight / round with only one little curb dent and going back on the Black Typhoon for a rider. Not really doing a completely original restore but close. I like the idea of having the original rims with the pin stripes but Im not married to using the exact same colors. New black spokes and nipples are on the way and the hub overhauls are done , rear is Bendix redband single speed.
Ive cleaned them up with an oxalate bath / carefully used rubbing compound but I think I want to try my hand at repainting them. Ive ordered the pin stripe stencils. 
 Ignore the white wall tire in the pic , I just through it on there to see how it looked. I may or may not go with it.
 - If I were to go with the original colors, what is the white paint called, or is there a color I could get from the paint store that's super close?
 - Any suggestions on custom colors?!!!
 - How do you'all go about fixing the curb dent, pic below?
 - What are the basic steps to doing this repaint job? ( Im a total newb! )


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 8, 2021)

If you want them really nice I would bring them to a powder coater, see the colors they can do and get a price.  Roger


----------



## spleeft (Mar 8, 2021)

Roger Henning said:


> If you want them really nice I would bring them to a powder coater, see the colors they can do and get a price.  Roger



 I do want them nice but I'm mainly into doing them myself / learning / enjoying the process / riding it !


----------



## Hudman (Mar 8, 2021)

Gently massage dent out with a few pairs of cresent wrenches..stencils work great..good luck


----------



## ricobike (Mar 8, 2021)

If these were mine, I would find a white color close to the original and touch them up.  You'd be surprised how nice they'll look and they'll still technically be original paint.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm with Roger on powder coating them! Here are my S-2 wheels before & after they were powder coated


----------



## B607 (Mar 9, 2021)

Pin stripes on wheels are easy.  Get some 3M fine line tape in 1/16" width.  Automotive paint supply houses are the place to get the tape.  Run 2 strips of the 1/16" tape around your rim where you want the stripe to be.  Next, get some blue painters tape and tape everything that is not pinstripes.  Made sure the edges are stuck down good.  Run the side of a ball point pen down them to make sure.  Remove 1/16" tape and paint with gloss black paint.  Carefully remove blue tape and you're done!  Here's one I pinstriped in ivory on red rims.  Gary


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 13, 2021)

Krylon had an ivory that wasn't too yellow, I notice they've really expanded their colors lately.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2021)

Here's an S7 wheel that I repainted with Krylon Ivory. Before and after painting and replacing with new spokes. The before picture was taken with no flash, the after was taken with a flash.  Compare the color of the wheel to the pattern in the chair.  Side by side they are close enough for government work..









Here's how I striped these wheels




Used this tool







clamp a fork into a vise, mount the wheel into the fork, steady your hand,  spin the wheel, and let the guide pin on the tool do the rest.l


----------



## spleeft (Mar 13, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Here's an S7 wheel that I repainted with Krylon Ivory. Before and after painting and replacing with new spokes. The before picture was taken with no flash, the after was taken with a flash.  Compare the color of the wheel to the pattern in the chair.  Side by side they are close enough for government work..
> View attachment 1372106
> View attachment 1372107
> 
> ...



Very  Nice !! Thats looks as good as a Jack Lambert tackle !
Krylon Ivory, got it ! Did you use primer ?
thnx


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2021)

I used a high build primer then sanded it with 800 grit wet or dry paper to smooth it out.  I have a laundry sink in my shop and put a little dish washing liquid on the paper and sand under a small stream of running water.  Keeps the sandpaper clean.  I repainted the rims without spokes in place.  Take a broken spoke and put a hook on the broken end. Put the spoke in as you would and screw a nipple on it. Run a wire through the hole 180 degrees from spoke and loop it around the hook on the spoke.  All sides the rim are easy to access and no part of the rim you want painted is covered.  

Any ideas on how to build a jig so I can spin a rim without any spokes so I can pinstripe them with a pin striping tool?


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2021)

spleeft said:


> Very  Nice !! Thats looks as good as a Jack Lambert tackle !
> Krylon Ivory, got it ! Did you use primer ?
> thnx



Have you been peeking into my closet?


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2021)

Once again the guard at Wally World says i don’t have permission to view a photo . 

Edit - out smarted him.


----------



## Tom Hand (Mar 13, 2021)

Rivnut, it is very easy.  Tape your rim to be striped to one that is laced up. Then you clamp the axle in the vise.  You can spin the open rim and stripe one side then untape it and reverse it and tape it on and  do the other side. It works great!


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 13, 2021)

@Tom Hand Great idea but how do you tape them together so you’re not painting over tape?  As I think about this could you conceivably connect the two using zip ties?  Can you go into some detail on taping them together? Thanks,
Ed


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> @Tom Hand Great idea but how do you tape them together so you’re not painting over tape?  As I think about this could you conceivably connect the two using zip ties?  Can you go into some detail on taping them together? Thanks,
> Ed




I'll take a guess. No tire on the rim in the vise and then tape the two bead edges together with at least a 1" wide tape.


----------



## Tom Hand (Mar 14, 2021)

GTS58.  Exactly right. I tape the side of the chrome rim to prevent scratching the newly painted one.  
 I have a Beugler pin stripe tool Rivnut if you want to borrow it.
And, I have about half paint of the mixed cream paint too along with the harder for it.


----------



## spleeft (Dec 31, 2021)

Update:
 I finally got around to trying my hand at this. I used the sandblaster at work to remove the paint. I started wet sanding the bare metal with 250 but it seemed to be too abrasive and was scratching more than I liked. I have no idea if this would be a problem later but all I had was some 800 so I used that...( Picking up 300 - 800 asap ) I picked up some Rustoleum self etching primer...thats next. 
 I love the way I can see the weld / seem and wonder who the worker was and when they made this epic piece of Americana ! Happy Holidays !


----------



## drglinski (Dec 31, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## mikey67 (Jan 13, 2022)

I used Ivory instead of white with burgundy pins and chrome spokes. I like it and they are stamped!                                                                                                    Do you guys build your own wheels? That's the hard part! More like time consuming than anything!


----------



## spleeft (Jan 14, 2022)

Mikey67 those look great and nice color choices ! 
 I started building/rebuilding wheels for these old bikes last winter but this is my first try at repainting S7 rims. I purchased a stencil from ebay to paint the lines. I have not decided on colors yet. 
 Can I ask what brand / type of paint you used? What where your restoration steps?


----------



## spleeft (Jan 26, 2022)

Getting there ! The knurling still comes through in sections....enough I guess.


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi there and let me know if you'd like to borrow the pin striper to play with. I used enamel paint from Sherwin  Williams.  Tom Hand


----------



## falconer (Jan 26, 2022)

I just did a set with Krylon Ivory, turned out nice, heres how: Go to a hobby shop and buy 1/16or 1/8 masking tape. Scuff your wheels with 320 grip paper, avoiding the pinstripes. WIPE the dust off! Put on the tape. Then 3 or 4 light coats of paint then one a little heavier. Works excellent


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 26, 2022)

Roger Henning said:


> If you want them really nice I would bring them to a powder coater, see the colors they can do and get a price.  Roger







Paint them any way you choose and get a Beugler pin striper


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 26, 2022)

Beugler.... just as I was thinking "how would you do it on a bike frame" they showed how it works. looks like a basic one is pretty cheap.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 26, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Beugler.... just as I was thinking "how would you do it on a bike frame" they showed how it works. looks like a basic one is pretty cheap.



I used to have one like posted above with the little glass bottle but it is poorly made compared to the beugler , the rollers wobble because the axel it rolls on is smaller diameter than the hole in the rollers . Both are difficult to stripe schwinn s-2 or s-7 rims assembled
The striper hits the spoke nipples if you try and hold the striper and spin the wheel.
I always stripe schwinn rims unassembled  holding the striper vertical and the rim vertical on the floor and roll the rim while holding the striper still , kind of like the tank in the video.


----------



## spleeft (Jan 27, 2022)

I have a stencil that I ordered from Ebay to try out. Ill give it a go on one wheel. I cant imagnine trying to do any of this with the wheel assembled !!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 27, 2022)

spleeft said:


> I have a stencil that I ordered from Ebay to try out. Ill give it a go on one wheel. I cant imagnine trying to do any of this with the wheel assembled !!



It’s easier to stripe assembled but with schwinn rims you just can’t get the stripe in the right place without hitting the spokes . If you want the stripe way out to the edge  it’s no problem


----------



## Tom Hand (Jan 28, 2022)

I striped mine with the Beugler but as pointed out by others, the rim needs to be without spokes.  Truly,  it is very easy that way.


----------



## spleeft (Jan 7, 2023)

Update:
 I finally got around to attempting to paint the black lines using the stencils I purchased from ebay with so so results. The second wheel came out much better than the first probably from just learning to use the stencil better. In fact the stencils would probably work great if I actually knew what I was doing. Next time , if there is a next time because Im not sure how these wheels will hold up with continuous use , I'll try the Beugler !  I'm not sure what color spokes / nips I'll go with if you'all have any suggestions !!! 
 I have a Bendix 2 speed auto red band I just finished overhauling / restoring I plan on using.


----------

